# What's up with this spatula?



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I was watching a cooking show the other day and they were using a spatula that had a notch in the blade near the base of the handle. This one.

What is that notch for? Also, I thought these things were called spatula's but the google search turned up the name 'scraper' as well. What say you, spatula or scraper?


----------



## simplerlife (Nov 25, 2012)

My guys would be that it is for items that have a lip on them. A jar for example. I hate trying to get all of the spaghetti sauce of four this very reason.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

spatula or scraper are small implement with a broad, flat, flexible blade used to mix, spread and lift materials including foods, drugs, often interchanged with one another thus scrapers are often called spatulas

"What is that notch for?" the squareish one in center close to handle is to rest on edge of mixing bowl, the one on thwe side shaped like a half moon is to help in shaping incing on cakes etc well that what I use it for:bash:. MM 





Wayne02 said:


> I was watching a cooking show the other day and they were using a spatula that had a notch in the blade near the base of the handle. This one.
> 
> What is that notch for? Also, I thought these things were called spatula's but the google search turned up the name 'scraper' as well. What say you, spatula or scraper?


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I call them rubber scrapers. I got two, just like that the pic for this Christmas, and last! I love my rubber scrapers and my kids for knowing what I like!


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

these are spatulas I call the flat one egg or pancake turners


----------



## asparagus (Jan 7, 2013)

I definitely call them 'rubber spatulas'. A 'spatula' is hard metal for flipping and scraping. And a 'scraper' is one of those plastic squares with different shaped corners for help washing dishes!! 

I love local/personal semantics!!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I would hazard a guess that the "notches" were put there by some artist who was looking for ways to impart more creative patterns on a childs backside.


----------

